# Building a Tack Trunk



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Double check the dimensions! I got once the plastic tack trunk, which seems to be really big (it indeed was). But I couldn't fit my saddle in without somewhat twisting it. So I just returned it back. 

Frankly I like 2nd one over the 1st one.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

The first one looks easier to build. But I REALLY like the second one.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I've seen people in my previous barn used something like wardrobe. Which they locked. But it's probably more expensive than building your own.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, I'm going to mae sure that everything fits, etc before I start building it.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well you can always add a lock.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Anybody else??


----------

